# Body on for Mock up!



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Me and the "bodyman" dropped the rear clip on yesterday. now i can figure out where "stuff goes".....I gotta compliment Street Rod Garageon the chassis design....all body mounts line up, no "tweaking necessary! Some pics below!arty:


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

Bet you can almost smell the exhaust fumes now can't you.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Great news, Eric. Top flight quality throughout. You've turned a corner and are heading down Completion Lane. That car will be on the road with you behind the wheel this calandar year.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Eric Animal said:


> Me and the "bodyman" dropped the rear clip on yesterday. now i can figure out where "stuff goes".....



MMMMmmmmmm...... juicy... :cheers


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

very nice E, spring is coming trying to get my A** in gear too....start fitting looks like you have lottsa stuff to stuff in there....:cheers


----------



## bobby326 (Dec 13, 2009)

nice now just piss can it black and lets go..... if you get a chance can u measure the hole for the heater fan and give me the center of it from left to right and from top to bottom and measure the diameter of the whole so i an cut mine in thanks eric:seeya


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

is it just me or dont you already have headers on it?


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

yep, it has a nice expensive set of Doug's on it....but...they won't work with the IAII block....or the R&P steering. Here are some pics from tonight's work....notice the headers are gone.... THANKS FOR ALL THE KIND WORDS FELLAS !


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

bobby326 said:


> nice now just piss can it black and lets go..... if you get a chance can u measure the hole for the heater fan and give me the center of it from left to right and from top to bottom and measure the diameter of the whole so i an cut mine in thanks eric:seeya


Bobby, I'll try to do it tomorrow....Eric


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

got some pretty parts there. i think your blower pulley is way to big though


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Set for a mild 8 lbs.......I'm sure that'll change.arty:


----------



## GhostTown (Jan 25, 2011)

I can't wait to see what that car looks like with a blower sticking up above the hood.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

ME TOO !:cheers


----------

